#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-24
<mhall119> Lupine: dang, I missed it yesterday, but happy birthday
<Lupine> ahh shucks, thx man
<Lupine> the big 3.5    yikes!
<Lupine> gettin up there ;)
<mhall119> lol, decimal age, I like it
<tiemonster> ruby dep hell
<reya276> Morning Everyone
 * amouge[work] sighs
<amouge[work]> is it typical for while waiting for new dns to resolve that the site doesnt resolve to the new server nor the old server. it just dies in transit?
<mhall119> I wouldn't think so
<amouge[work]> ah wait.. i see i think
<amouge[work]> well i thought that would fix it.. guess i give it a few more minutes now to resolve internal dns
<amouge[work]> im using rackspace's dns service
<amouge[work]> and just pointing everything to ns.rackspace.com :) forgot to add zones for the domains to my account
<amouge[work]> i assume once i add tehm to that it will be a few more minutes and they will start working
<zoopster> mhall119: want to plan a lunch meeting this week?
<mhall119> maybe Friday, I'll let you know
<zoopster> ok
<tiemonster> if I change the label for id_rsa.pub, will it still work?
<tiemonster> I'm trying to set up gitosis, and I want everyone to have a unique id
<amouge[work]> so hey anyone here use dojo?
<amouge[work]> I'll pay someone to help me figure out a bug :)
<amouge[work]> I dont think its necessarily dojo specific.. we migrated servers today, and now all of my ajax calls are broken
<reya276> hey what does the LOST.DIR directory for within an Android phone
<greiser> amouge why are they broken?
<greiser> can you debug them by hitting them directly?
<maxolasersquad> reya276: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-general-discussions/8586-sd-card-what-lost-dir.html
<reya276> maxolasersquad, thanks
<reya276> maxolasersquad, the funny thing is I don't use a MAC so could it be that this gets generated everytime I connect it to my Ubuntu PC(s)/Laptops
<reya276> weird
<maxolasersquad> reya276: My guess is that Google just puts it there to be friendly to Macs.
<reya276> yeah but there are a bunch of files in that DIR
<reya276> Man I wish there was a simpler way to load the Ubuntu font on to my phone, I can't even buy it as they don't have it for sale
<reya276> Hey can Open Office save files to *.epub ?
<maxolasersquad> reya276: I don't believe OO offers epub as a format.
<reya276> yeah I don't see it on their Save As or Export
<mhall119> you can maybe export to PDF, then use Calibre to convert it to epub
<reya276> oh ok that might work
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-25
<amouge[work]> hey guys, i had a redirect that our previous developer made that was in a vhost.conf file. Im trying to put it in to a .htaccess on the new server but its not working. Heres my .htaccess currently
<amouge[work]> http://pastebin.com/uL6s8dqV
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<reya276> Quick question, Can I install Libre Office from a PPA and will this in turn replace OpenOffice or will I have to remove OpenOffice afterwards
<tiemonster> I tried to install from source and it asploded
<tiemonster> try it in a VM first and see what happens
<maxolasersquad> reya276: There is an official PPA, and you do have to remove OO first.
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> morning
<MichelleQ> no.
<maxolasersquad> reya276: To install LibeOffice, use the instructions at http://drupal.txwikinger.me.uk/content/libreoffice-now-available-ppa-ubuntu-1010-and-1004
<mhall119> itnet7: meeting tonight?
<mhall119> itnet7: and anyone else, can you please test http://family.ubuntu-fl.org:8000/meetings/team/1/detail/ for us
<mhall119> thanks
<tiemonster> mhall119: what about it?
<dantalizing> mhall119: works fine ... moderated team though? wtf? -1
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: URL is not loading for me.
<mhall119> dantalizing: something they forced through launchpad
<mhall119> tiemonster: just play with it, try to break it
<mhall119> add meetings/agenda items, etc
<tiemonster> on a completely unrelated note, does anyone want to help with a LTSP installation?
<mhall119> help how?
 * mhall119 has never used LTSP
<tiemonster> no, probably end of Feb
<mhall119> How, not Now
<tiemonster> lol
<tiemonster> Installing the server and client software
<tiemonster> the server is in process of being purchased
<tiemonster> mhall119: btw, I got this error: "You can not add a new agenda item for this team meeting. You are not member of the team or on the LoCo Council."
<tiemonster> I tried to join, and it said I was already a member
<mhall119> tiemonster: what's the username at the bottom of the screen?
<mhall119> is it 'tiemonster'?
<tiemonster> yep
<mhall119> gah, ubuntu SSO is going to drive me nuts
<mhall119> it didn't set your team membership
<mhall119> one second
<mhall119> try adding an agenda item now
<tiemonster> yep
<tiemonster> works now
<mhall119> cool
<tiemonster> mhall119: CRU works, but I don't see a way to D
<mhall119> CRU?
<mhall119> oh, I understand
<tiemonster> create-read-update
<tiemonster> :-)
<mhall119> you don't get "Delete Agenda Item" at the gray nav bar at the top?
<tiemonster> oh. well that's not very intuitive...
<tiemonster> yes. it works.
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> that's where most of LD's action links are
<mhall119> I admit, there's some places we're not consistent
<tiemonster> the iCal link is broken
<mhall119> tiemonster: try again
<tiemonster> looks good
<mhall119> thanks
<reya276> wow Libre Office 3 is fast
<reya276> and they seem to have fix some of the issues that the one that originally came with 10.04 had, I can actually open a .docx file without too much document loss
<reya276> formating
<maxolasersquad> reya276: I'm going to switch all of my computers over tonight.  My work  machine is already switched over.
<greiser> so check this out..... last night I was putting some final code touches on my mud codebase (custom, not some open source derived pos) and decided to load it up and give all my mobs random Good/Evil alignments and random weapons, put them all in a dungeon, and let them fight it out.....
<greiser> Good prevailed 45% of the time.... Evil... 55% of the time...
<greiser> so i guess it's safe to say Evil wins..
<greiser> although my Good Knights had a tendency to Decapate a lot... they were also the highed ranked "Flee" class of all of them...
<greiser> Peasents were more couragous...
<dantalizing> evils wins for some algorithms ... for others, apathy wins
<greiser> basic d&d rules with an even distribution of stat points on both sides...
<dantalizing> doesnt change the fact that we lack the tools to accurately model the real world, esp with psuedo random "random" algorithms
<dantalizing> greiser: does your mud use ansi esc sequences?
<dantalizing> can I be a green-blinking hash symbol?
<greiser> dantalizing: yes it does
<greiser> doing random err... procedural algorithms is somewhat a specialty of mine...
<greiser> http://www.freedom-star.com is a procedurally generated universe....
<greiser> it's all about math, physics, and modelling real world calculations...
<dantalizing> ok, this where the apathy part comes in
<greiser> the tests I ran gave each character a weight, a height, the d&d values (str, int, wiz, dex, con, cha), attack ratings, weapon proficiencies, save throws, armor classes, skills, mental states, and alignments...
<greiser> apathy does play a part
<greiser> but that's why you can't rely on just one test run
<dantalizing> i meant minez
<dantalizing> that little flipping box on your site is cool
<greiser> came with the theme...
<greiser> :/
<greiser> the game itself runs like a traditional mud (eventually I'll be allowing players to take part) where the game itself "pulses" 4 times a second doing calculations on everything from room scripts to mob scripts to items and events...
<greiser> so it's a pretty decent simulation...
<greiser> not the best.... but works...
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-26
<reya276> Hey how can I purge OpenOffice from my system
<itnet7> sudo apt-get remove openoffice*.*
<itnet7> use at your own risk reya276 !
<itnet7> :-P
<itnet7> Anyone around for the meeting?
<itnet7> hey there nicholasm !
<zoopster> the meeting is for 11 Jan, itnet7
<reya276> itnet7, I'm just installing libre office instead
<itnet7> Sure 
<zoopster> didn't think I'd be around...but I am!
<itnet7> zoopster: did i forget to update the topic?
<itnet7> :-)
<zoopster> heh
<zoopster> how do you show it...forgot
<itnet7> Yuppers I guess I did
<zoopster> !topic
<zoopster> topic
<zoopster> oh well
<reya276> I thought it would have a purge somehwhere in that command right
<itnet7> forward slash topic
<itnet7> yup
<itnet7> i did
<zoopster> but that asked me to change it in empathy
<zoopster> it's pathetic
<itnet7> reya276: not sure
<itnet7> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 01:01. The chair is itnet7.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<itnet7> Okay
<itnet7> Welcome to the First IRC Meeting of the Year. This meeting isn't going to be too long, The State of the Union Adress begins at 9 p.m. and I'm sure that some of you are interested in hearing what President Obama has to share.
<zoopster> heh
<itnet7> I just wanted to share a couple of little things with all of you.
<itnet7> [TOPIC] Any upcoming events? The Banner and Table clothe arrived 1/10/2011 -- itnet7 2011-01-10 17:43:59 
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Any upcoming events? The Banner and Table clothe arrived 1/10/2011 -- itnet7 2011-01-10 17:43:59  
<itnet7> let me ping a couple of folks real quick
<itnet7> ping cjohnston dantalizing govatent mhall119 andreserl 
<andreserl> itnet7, o/
<itnet7> ping MichelleQ drspeedo greiser himuraken RULER_ 
<itnet7> Hey there andreserl !
<andreserl> itnet7, how's it going my friend?
<itnet7> I just had a couple of quick items to go over for our meeting this month if all if any of you have the time!
<itnet7> I don't know how many of you already know, but the LoCo Council has gotten improved conference packs for approved teams. All approved teams were also sent a Huge Banner, and a very nice table cloth in case we setup at an event. They are very smart looking and are similar to the one's that were at UDS if you happened to notice.
<govatent> HI
<itnet7> Hey there govatent !
<govatent> i happen to be on for a meeting? 
<himuraken> howdy!
<itnet7> Yes, Though I forgot to change the topic
<itnet7> Hey there himuraken !
<govatent> wow its a first. although i am in class right now. 
<govatent> so if i dont reply its cause i am knee deep in cisco stuff right now
<andreserl> itnet7, yeah I saw they now ship pretty cool conference packs :P
<itnet7> govatent: it won't tak long I just wanted to let everyone know that they sent us an official Ubuntu banner, and tablecloth
<mhall119> itnet7: pong
<mhall119> meeting?
<himuraken> Im doing remote tech support but, listening nonetheless XD
<itnet7> mhall119: yes, sorry, sent the notice out a little late this morning
<itnet7> things have been creeping up on me!
<govatent> let me inform chloric as well
<itnet7> Cool, Thanks govatent !
<MichelleQ> hello, I'm here
<itnet7> Also if there are any conferences, or any events that any of you want to attend, we can get an updated conference pack that will include improved swag!
<itnet7> Hey there MichelleQ !
<MichelleQ> sorry I'm late.  Improved swag?  Nifty
<itnet7> No problem
<itnet7> I was going to ask if anyone else wanted to hold on to the new banners and books that we received just a little while ago
<itnet7> Hello there imon !
<imon> hi
<imon> how r u inet
<imon> ?\
<itnet7> imon: good, thanks!
<imon> :)
<mhall119> itnet7: I've got a couple things to bring up when you're done
<itnet7> Sure
<mhall119> does that mean you're done?
<imon> whats happening round here?
<itnet7> I am pretty much done, just wanted to let everyone know that, and ask if anyone has any plans for events
<itnet7> imon: we are holding a quick team meeting
<mhall119> okay, first off, the next Ubuntu Global Jam is coming up in April
<imon> k
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/567/detail/
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/567/detail/ 
<mhall119> so, time to start thinking about if you want to do something near you
<MichelleQ> I'm doing a User Day session on sunday.  :-/
<itnet7> Very cool MichelleQ !
<mhall119> \o/
<MichelleQ> we'll see how it goes
<MichelleQ> perhaps I should consider planning 
<itnet7> :-)
<govatent> itnet7, is it to late to add my self to the end of the list?
<itnet7> No problem govatent !
<mhall119> okay, my second topic
<itnet7> Hey there Chloric !
<Chloric> hey!
<mhall119> thanks to the work of our own cjohnston, LoCo Directory is getting a meeting tracker!
<itnet7> Nice!
<Chloric> god so hectic lately, ask govatent
<mhall119> once it goes live, I'd like us to start using it for our meetings and agendas
<mhall119> you can see a preview of it here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/567/detail/
<itnet7> Sounds good to me, any ETC?
<mhall119> actually here: http://family.ubuntu-fl.org:8000/meetings/team/1/detail/
<mhall119> ETA?
<itnet7> estimated time of completion?
<mhall119> ah, it's complete, just waiting on deployment, sometime this week if all goes well
<itnet7> Nice subitem i.
<itnet7> Cool!
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> thanks
<itnet7> Looks really good
<itnet7> Nice work cjohnston !
<mhall119> we're already talking with alanbell about integrating it with Mootbot-UK 
<mhall119> so, more cool stuff will be coming down the road
<itnet7> Another great idea, that would rock
<mhall119> dantalizing: this has a JSON feed too
<mhall119> okay, that's all I had
<itnet7> govatent: you're up
<reya276> wow yes it does looks good
<govatent> ok
<govatent> I would like to talk about something not ubuntu related if i am allowed. but of interest to most of us. 
<itnet7> Sure
<govatent> is anyone aware of the ITexpo?
<itnet7> govatent: I have heard of it, but can't attend due to training unfortunately
<mhall119> nope
<itnet7> http://www.tmcnet.com/voip/conference/east-11/
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://www.tmcnet.com/voip/conference/east-11/ 
<govatent> It is being held at the Miami Beach Convention Center Feb 2-4 with big players like Asterix being there
<govatent> ok so itnet7 knows about it
<govatent> Its free to attend for anyone wanted to go to miami 
<govatent> And should be very interesting 
<govatent> thats pretty much it from me 
<itnet7> govatent: You can invite the team through the mailing list if you want
<govatent> ok. ill do that. 
<govatent> I will be very likely there on all 3 days. 
<itnet7> Cool! If I didn't have that training, I would try to join you for atleast one of the days
<itnet7> but I can't :-(
<itnet7> Well, On Thursday of this week, I will be holding a Linux-Sig that I have scheduled through Meetup
<itnet7> 5 or 6 RSVP's Yes
<govatent> ok, if anyone does go and need room i can house people
<govatent> not Chloric though :p
<itnet7> ROFL
<itnet7> Okay well if no one has anything further
<Chloric> lol thanks!
<mhall119> unfortunately it's too far for me
<itnet7> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 01:26.
<itnet7> govatent are you and Chloric in the same class?
<Chloric> ah! Alan, i just checked out things and the 2nd and 3rd i will be busy with the Model UN organization
<itnet7> Chloric: how have you been?
<Chloric> BUSY, so very busy =/
<itnet7> I know the feeling
<Chloric> my intro to international relations class has me so beat and the model united nations has me jumping through hoops
<itnet7> Wow!
<Chloric> @_@ govatent knows how stressed i have been
 * mhall119 pictures the model UN like a model train set
<Chloric> lol
<Chloric> not quite :p
<mhall119> that'd make it more fun though, admit it
<mhall119> little flags
<itnet7> :-)
<itnet7> govatent: nice setup you have in your cisco class
<mhall119> minature Ban Ki Moon
<govatent> you saw the picture? :)
<Chloric> i forget that im not a techy like you guys! im probably the only social science major here
<itnet7> Yeah! Very cool
<mhall119> tiny little proliferation violations
<govatent> our labs actually use linux, but we have to do everything in windows. people get confused cause the instructions 
<Chloric> you mean when trains jump track?
<itnet7> just bust out minicom
<govatent> usb to serial with minicom ftw
<itnet7> all of our Network Technicians where I work use Ubuntu on their laptop to configure the switches
<govatent> way better then hyperterm 
<govatent> plus all the win 7 folks dont have hyperterm anymore
<Chloric> alright brb, gotta walk my girls poodle
<itnet7> except for the latest stuff they all use telnet
<itnet7> or permit telnet I should say
<govatent> telnet with cisco stuff?
<govatent> thats a very bad thing 
<govatent> ssh
<itnet7> not all cisco stuff supports using ssh
<govatent> your right 
<itnet7> that's more modern hardware
<itnet7> or IOS
<govatent> we ran into issue with the ios loaded on our stuff 
<govatent> school had to get us a shiny new ios last week
<itnet7> So your learning all about subnetting with ipv6?
<itnet7> well that should really read, you're
<govatent> nope. we are not working at all with ipv6
<govatent> we talked and read about it. but all our setups in labs are ipv4 based
<itnet7> I am glad your enjoying your training
<itnet7> I was going to fire up the pandaboard in a few
<itnet7> You guys should have seen Chucks face today when I brought it in to work :-)
<itnet7> priceless
<govatent> I AM TOO
<mhall119> lol
<govatent> and i have not seen it
<itnet7> I just don't have an hdmi monitor
<itnet7> hdmi capable.. i mena
<itnet7> s/mena/mean/
<itnet7> mhall119: is it pouring by you?
<himuraken> man is it raining in FM.
<itnet7> It's just slowing down now here
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Florida Local Community IRC Chat !! || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, February 8th, 8:00 pm EST || Please add your discussion items and Ideas to our Meeting Agenda located here: http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-fl-agenda || http://www.ubuntu-fl.org
<Chloric> ok, back
<itnet7> coolbeans
<Chloric> so how have you been itnet?
<itnet7> Chloric: not bad, just really busy at work
<Chloric> yeah, i think everyone is
<itnet7> Was able to get away for the weekend, we camped out at Jonathan Dickinson State Park
<itnet7> During Cacheapalooza 5 
<itnet7> which was great
<Chloric> what was that about?
<itnet7> It was a geocaching event
<itnet7> for a month before the event the organizers went and hid like 230 goecaches
<Chloric> oh freaking awesome! i want a geocache box
<itnet7> then announced them the day before the event
<itnet7> We found 41 including 3 earthcaches
<itnet7> which are really cool
<mhall119> itnet7: it's already passed us
<mhall119> hit at about 7pm
<itnet7> Especially the one we found on Jupiter Island
<itnet7> mhall119: the reports were that it was pretty bad, did you guys ever lose power?
<itnet7> Chloric: http://tinyurl.com/62rrv2h
<itnet7> This was one of the earthcaches we did on Jupiter Island
<Chloric> thats beautiful
<itnet7> In fact you might be able to see my pictures
<itnet7> we use Plunder Cats as our caching name
<Chloric> lol Plunder Cats! A ho!
<itnet7> That first one was so great. The tide was coming in, and my wife jumped up in the nick of time
<Chloric> So whats this about Ubuntu Global Jam?
<itnet7> The Ubuntu Global Jam is a time where groups of teams gather together and collaborate, Teams are able to work on whatever they want
<itnet7> but usually there is a theme
<Chloric> oh cool. where at?
<itnet7> Well in the past, we had one or two of them in Orlando
<itnet7> and we held a Global Bug Jam in Miami
<itnet7> We can hold simultaneous jams all over Florida
<itnet7> and collaborate in the Channel
<itnet7> if anyone comes up with something cool they would like to work on to help Ubuntu Improve
<itnet7> or improve Ubuntu, I should say
<Chloric> sweet, maybe alan and i go could up
<itnet7> that would be cool
<itnet7> I will be back on later, gonna catch the State of the Union.
<itnet7> ttyiab
<govatent> see ya
<Chloric> ok
<Chloric> take care
<govatent> i just came back as you were leaving 
<Chloric> i'll on for a bit
<govatent> hi Chloric 
<govatent> i like cookies
<Chloric> hey alligov
<Chloric> whats up?
<govatent> nothing. class. windows sucks
<Chloric> hmmm... sudo apt-get install ubuntu?
<govatent> i installed a ftp with no firewall guest access with full access to the whole c drive. fun. filezilla server
<Chloric> man, govatent, the essay destroyed me -___-
<govatent> on live time
<Chloric> lol onlive?
<Chloric> still obsessing over their system?
<govatent> yup
<Chloric> lol did you figure out their system?
<govatent> have not had time to look in to it 
<govatent> things are mad on my end
<Chloric> are you still on for this saturday?
<govatent> i think so. i have class till like 4 or 6 pm
<govatent> i got a bed ready for you 
<Chloric> AWESOME
<Chloric> and we can hand off my phone to your brother and chill
<govatent> yup
<govatent> no sleep will be had
<govatent> and i can drive you up on sunday
<govatent> or down i should say 
<Chloric> thats cool
<govatent> did you hear about the music overload? 
<Chloric> i'll buy a ton of energy drinks
<govatent> lol
<Chloric> music overload?
<govatent> the night you had to leave early 
<Chloric> oh yeah
<Chloric> sofi told me
<Chloric> you were here til 1am or so
<Chloric> :p super late
<govatent> omg you have no idea. so much music!
<govatent> and she got a ton of songs stuck in my head 
<govatent> and it seems her cousins phone is not charging 
<govatent> not sure if you read that
<govatent> but he thinks its the charger not the root. i agree
<govatent> hey i gtg. 
<govatent> ill catch you later
<Chloric> ok man
<Chloric> talk to you now
<govatent> yup. ill be online when i gets to the home
<greiser> dang i missed the meeting
 * greiser shakes fist at netflix for having all the babylon 5 seasons..
<crashsystems> hello florida
<maxolasersquad_h> Hello crashsystems!
<maxolasersquad_h> Hello time difference.
<crashsystems> indeed
<crashsystems> hows life on the other side of the continent?
<maxolasersquad_h> Fantastic!
<crashsystems> I'm getting a new laptop tomorrow :D
<maxolasersquad_h> What kind?
<crashsystems> thinkpad x201
<maxolasersquad_h> Can you get it sans Windows?
<crashsystems> unfortunately not, but that windows partition will never boot
<maxolasersquad_h> I got someone at our food coop to get a System76.  It was a pretty cool system.
<crashsystems> nice. I've heard good things about them
<maxolasersquad_h> The touchpad was a little touchy.
<crashsystems> my x201 is just under three pounds with a 12.1" screen, has an i7 cpu, I'm putting 8gb ram in it, and I'm upgrading the hdd to a 500GB hybrid drive.
<maxolasersquad_h> Which graphics card?
<crashsystems> intel embedded, but from what I've read it has about 40% better performance than my current gpu, which has been perfectly decent other than 9.04
<maxolasersquad_h> Intel FTW
<crashsystems> indeed
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<itnet7> Morning reya276 !
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: \o/
<itnet7> Hey there RoAkSoAx ! I think we're about to head out for lunch, talk to you in a bit \o/
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: lunch or brunch dude?
<maxolasersquad> Anyone know of a good command line calendar that can sync up with remote iCal calendars?
<mianosm1> #ubuntu-classroom is the biggest irc idle fest I've seen in a long time.
<mhall119> there's no classes going on right now
<mhall119> but the 30th is User Day, it'll be active all day long
<greiser> json->yaml->xml->yaml->json is the best pipeline i've ever seen.....
<mhall119> um...
<MichelleQ> ?
<Jake2|cfl> ummmm...?
<Jake2|cfl> MichelleQ: he gone?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-27
<catsceo> anyone know how to copy a folder from the commandline to a webdav folder?
<amouge> hey guys, anyone looking for a php position in the tampa area?
<nightfrog> Not I
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<dantalizing> i need a new screen theme
<dantalizing> what are you guys using?
<reya276> hey does anyone know how to configure your own fonts for a web app?
<reya276> I know you can use the google font directory for it but I want to be able to do it from within my server
<mhall119> dantalizing: you mean for byobu?
<dantalizing> reya276: css?
<dantalizing> mhall119: yes, sry meant byobu
<mhall119> I just use the default
<mhall119> or one of the provided themes
<reya276> CSS, what is it you need?
<dantalizing> reya276: i'm saying you should specify your fonts in your css
<dantalizing> reya276: maybe i'm misunderstanding yoru question
<reya276> yes I know, but how do I point them to my fonts on my server instead of google
<reya276> you need some kind of API which points to your server, at least that is what google does
<dantalizing> yeah i'm lost
<dantalizing> i  thought h2: {font: Ubuntu,Arial,whatever} was good enough
<dantalizing> works for me
<dantalizing> reya276: i see what you're saying now ... you want to force users to download the font if they dont already have it ... i think
<reya276> yes
<dantalizing> i think @font-face: {url:foo} works for modern browses
<dantalizing> so probably not ie
<dantalizing> or maybe thats a webkit thing
<reya276> so google has this font directory which does that but they have some kind of API which you have to add to your pages/CSS
<reya276> oh I don't care about IE as this will be an internal tool
<reya276> Chrome/FF only
<dantalizing> yeah google just added all the fancy schmancy so that you get the right code in different browsers
<dantalizing> if you control the browsers being used, you should be able to gen the correct @font-face yourself
<dantalizing> google's first search result for "@font-face" is good enough to show you what you need
<tiemonster> mhall119: are you around?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> tiemonster: 
<tiemonster> mhall119: do you guys do SCRUM at work?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> not my group anyway
<tiemonster> Do you use any kind of project management software?
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> well, we have enterprise project management
<mhall119> but it just tracks our time against a project
<tiemonster> ok
<mhall119> you guys looking to implement something like that?
<tiemonster> we have some really basic project mangement software that I wrote
<tiemonster> I was looking to either expand or replace it
<tiemonster> oh well. back to your regularly scheduled programming.
<tiemonster> oh, and thank you for your time :-)
<mhall119> np
<govatent> i was just reading that skype has released a version of its client for mac that is currently on par with all the features found in the windows version. (Version release number wise are both labeled 5.x) Where is the linux love. We have basic and bad skype quality with a super outdated client. 
<mhall119> skype has no linux love
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: ??
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: nm
<mhall119> there's like a 3 year old version
<maxolasersquad> I wonder what Skype's market share on Linux looks like.
<mhall119> and I haven't heard of them having any plans to update it
<maxolasersquad> I wonder how much Skype on Android relies on the Skype on Linux code.
<maxolasersquad> Is there a way, from the CLI, to have a file opened with its default program.
<maxolasersquad> Like ./file.doc
<maxolasersquad> And that open in LibreOffice
<maxolasersquad> nm, I found a better solution.
<reya276> Hey guys how can you output PHP content that is in a DB column such as "Today is $foo, Day!"
<reya276> I tried doing a Replace function on like doing  "Today is #foo, Day!" then replacing the # for $ so that I can out put it but does not work
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-28
<reya276> anyone here knows Java?
<reya276> if so is there a way for me to get my server information such as CPU type, Speed, Ram. Information sort of like iostats
<mhall119> you can make system calls and parse the output
<govatent> -j #ubuntu-jp
<govatent> sorry my kb layout is all messed up 
<mhall119> yeah yeah, blame the keyboard
<mhall119> reya276: Java only really knows about the JVM
<govatent> i am trying to setup the correct japanese layout for my jap kb
<mhall119> that's kind of the point of a VM
<mhall119> 'jap kb' sounds a little derogatory
<govatent> fine. my japanese keyboard {p
<govatent> i dont even know where all the symbols are now 
<govatent> i could set it to us layout, but i am alan. 
<mhall119> lol
<govatent> btw, do you think they would yell at me if i asked a question in ubuntu-jp about my jp keyboard in english
 * mhall119 assumes 'but i am alan' is an excuse for all kinds of things
<govatent> lol
<mhall119> govatent: only one way to find out
<mhall119> I'd avoid using the abbreviation 'jap' though
<govatent> of course
<govatent> i was not gonna write it like that there 
<govatent> here i am just being lazy 
<govatent> i figured if anyone can help with this layout problem is ubuntu-jp
<mhall119> probably
<reya276> is there a CLI script which can output all that information to a file?
<mhall119> all what information?
<reya276> or is there a way to do that
<reya276> Server system information and stats
<mhall119> reya276: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mhall119> for cpu stats
<mhall119> 'free' will give you memory stats
<mhall119> or: cat /proc/meminfo
<mhall119> for more detailed memory stats
<reya276> ok maybe if I explain what it is I need to do you can point me to the right dircetion
<mhall119>  /proc has all kinds of fun stuff to cat
<reya276> I have to create a web app which will display server statistics for all of our servers including some WinJunk ones
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> you're going to need separate code for the different systems
<mhall119> there's no standard way, that I know of, of getting it
<govatent> mhall119, they helped me
<govatent> It works now. Alan is happy 
<mhall119> yay
<govatent> Actually talked with a very nice fellow for a bit. 
<mhall119> good
<reya276> Hey how can I remove KDE files which I don't need
<reya276> without breaking my system, I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 right now
<reya276> is it sudo apt-get remove --purge kde*
<madcSPYnX> hi guys
<maxolasersquad> hi madcSPYnX 
<madcSPYnX> can anyone help me i wipe my files on my external hdd and i want to recover it all
<madcSPYnX> can anyone help me
<madcSPYnX> is there any human here
<tiemonster> yes
<madcSPYnX> can u help me
<tiemonster> how did you wipe them?
<madcSPYnX> i want to recover my files in my 1tb 
<madcSPYnX> i accidentall format in disk utility in my ubuntu desktop
<tiemonster> yeah - I did the same thing to my external
<tiemonster> I haven't found a solution yet, although I know one exists
<tiemonster> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<madcSPYnX> tnx
<tiemonster> yeah
<tiemonster> madcSPYnX: if you have luck, let me know
<tiemonster> I lost every photo we have of the first six months of my child's life
<mhall119> tiemonster: do you still have the drive?
<tiemonster> mhall119: yes. tucked away safely until the next LoCo meeting. :-)
<mhall119> tiemonster: can you dd it to a file?
<tiemonster> I don't have a larger drive
<mhall119> hmmm...
<mhall119> it's less safe to work on the original...
<tiemonster> I could mount it r/o, right?
<mhall119> yeah, if it has no physical damage that should be okay
<tiemonster> yeah - it's fine
<mhall119> apt-cache show recoverjpeg
<tiemonster> I just overwrote the partition table
<tiemonster> I was looking at foremost
<tiemonster> seems to do more
<mhall119> apt-cache show testdist
<mhall119> apt-cache show testdisk
<mhall119> testdisk says it can recover lost partitions
<tiemonster> I'd rather try to recover the files first, then try that
<mhall119> if the files are safe, maybe all you need is to recover the partition tables
<mhall119> which would give you access to the old filesystems again
<tiemonster> I want to try to recover the files before I try recovering the partition table, though
<mhall119> testdisk package also has photorec, which I've used before with moderate success
<tiemonster> I have another TB I can try to restore to
<tiemonster> anyways, I'm off to class
<mhall119> have fun
<tiemonster> thanks
<madcSPYnX> hi
<mhall119> madcSPYnX: check out testdisk, foremost and recoverjpeg
<mhall119> they're in the repositories
<mhall119> zoopster: ping
<zoopster> yo mhall119
<mhall119> want to do OG today?
<mhall119> anybody in the Boca Raton area interested in a 6-month contract for perl developer?
<tiemonster> Boca - strike 1
<tiemonster> contract - strike 2
<tiemonster> perl - strike 3
<amouge> lol
<tiemonster> :-)
<amouge> I still have a perm php position available in tampa area
<amouge> not gonna make you rich
<tiemonster> =="there still room in the 9th circle of hell for you"
<amouge> but its 40+ hours a week
<amouge> lolol
<tiemonster> I'd rather learn perl
<amouge> lmfao @ tiemonster
<mhall119> tiemonster: lolo
<mhall119> tiemonster: I've got a contract position in Tampa for a django developer still
<tiemonster> if only it were a little closer
<tiemonster> I'm enjoying my job atm, though
<mhall119> I know
<tiemonster> is it at Moffitt?
<mhall119> it's hard to beat a full time django developer position near you
<tiemonster> yeah
<tiemonster> I made it myself
<mhall119> tiemonster: yeah, at Moffitt, through a contracting company
<amouge> yea unfortionatly my boss is looking for an entry level php developer
<mhall119> probably $40/hour for the contract here
<amouge> heh damn knew i shoulda grabbed django a little harder by the horns
<amouge> thats double what im getting right now
<mhall119> amouge: you can apply without knowing Django
<mhall119> we're open to someone who is strong enough in everthing else
<mhall119> since learning python and django isn't all that hard
<mhall119> heck, they hired me here before I knew any python or django
<amouge> hmmmmm
<tiemonster> $40/hr? I might relocate for that...
<mhall119> zoopster: ?
<tiemonster> "PHP: Personal Hell of Phail... PHP will become the perl of web development: historically important, with a small, loyal following, but useless for large, modern apps." -chaynie /cc mhall119 amouge 
<tiemonster> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2009/12/08/%23ubuntu-us-fl.html
<zoopster> mhall119: cannot do lunch today
<zoopster> mhall119: am on a call and not paying attention
<mhall119> ok
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: Unfortunately, PHP is where the jobs are at, so what's one to do?
<mhall119> learn java
<mhall119> it pays better most of the time anyway
<maxolasersquad> I'm not sure I'd want that stigma.
<maxolasersquad> Worse than PHP IME.
<maxolasersquad> The stigma that is.
<maxolasersquad> It seems that there is an abondance of horrible developers out there who trend towards programming in Java.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: true, Java makes it easy for horrible developers to survive, because it limits just how bad your code can be
<mhall119> there's plenty of horrible PHP developers out there, but they tend to expose their horrible-ness much faster
<mhall119> but that part of the reason major corporations prefer Java
<mhall119> you can get a lot done safely with mediocre developers
<mhall119> done of it will be brilliant, but it'll mostly work
<mhall119> s/done/none/
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Given I also work heavily in PL/SQL, I should have no shame. :O
<mhall119> lol
<tiemonster> I read that as "<masochist> I work in PL/SQL. I have no shame."
<tiemonster> and thought, "that's about right"
<mhall119> itnet7: have you done any hacking on your chumby?
<itnet7> mhall119: I never received a chumby, I won a Pandaboard at UDS. I have the firmware on the sd card, and I need to get an HDMI to DVI converter (really the time more or less to pick up a converter)
<itnet7> It looks like it's going to be really cool
<itnet7> they have a netbook 11.04 image for it
<mhall119> itnet7: oh, i thought you had a chumby, nevermind then
<itnet7> mhall119: no, zoopster has a chumby
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> zoopster: ever do any hacking on your chumby?
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: \o/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-29
<cjohnston> anyone a mac user?
<mhall119> :P
<mhall119> I think zoopster has a mac, but I don't know if he still has OSX on it
<cjohnston> need someone to do a switching from os x session
<mhall119> kind of last minute to recruit instructors isn't it?
<cjohnston> thats what happens when someone cancels last minute
<zoopster> yes and yes
<govatent> itnet7, ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-30
<mhall119> MichelleQ and I are doing a session in #ubuntu-classroom in about....2 minutes
<Chloric> evening strangers
<mhall119> hey Chloric 
<Chloric> hey mhall, hows it going?
<Chloric> hows qimo going along?
<mhall119> it's coming along
<mhall119> looks like I'm not going to make the alpha2 target
<mhall119> but I think it's getting closer
<Chloric> anything i can do to help?
<mhall119> do you know how to build a bootable livecd from scratch?
<Chloric> oh man no =/ im a social science major xD
<govatent> hey Chloric 
<mhall119> cjohnston: there was a fire at the Caribe Royale yesterday
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> pretty good sized one
<cjohnston> i posted that in some channel already
<cjohnston> maybe -community-team
<mhall119> ah, I'm not in that one
<cjohnston> fail
<MichelleQ> boo.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-23
<maxolasersquad> Anyone here know how to restart ALSA?
<maxolasersquad> Found it: /sbin/alsa force-reload
<maxolasersquad> Turned out killing Puleaudio was the real solution anyways.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-25
<shaneo> does anyone know where ubuntu tweak stores the backups it creates using deesktop recovery
<thinkjson> Does anyone know a Linux sysadmin looking for a new job? Who wouldn't want to work for a Top-100 mobile app? :-D http://blog.youversion.com/open-position-linux-systems-administrator-2/
<thinkjson> it's remote work, btw
<thinkjson> and all employees get their own pony
<thinkjson> ok, I made up that last part
<Gingerbear> no pony = deal breaker
<thinkjson> lol
<Gingerbear> never lie about giving someone a pony.. you might get hurt
<thinkjson> you do get a Mac. that might be better or worse than a pony depending on who you are...
<ellider30miami> hola
<DammitJim> can one use a wireless router as just a wired router?
<DammitJim> I'd think a wired router is a subset of a wireless router
<roaksoax> DammitJim: you mean turn of the WLAN on your router?
<roaksoax> then yes
<DammitJim> or should I buy a wired router?
<DammitJim> I mean, they should be the same, right?
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: The only difference is that a wireless router happens to have antennas on it.
<maxolasersquad> The vase majority of wireless routers also have Ethernet ports.
<maxolasersquad> s/vase/vast
<DammitJim> maxolasersquad, yeha
<DammitJim> yeah
<DammitJim> I just bought a dozen wireless routers
<DammitJim> but I'll be using 1/3 of those as wired routers
<DammitJim> I would think they are just as reliable
<DammitJim> and doubt there is some kind of tuning to be wireless vs wired
<roaksoax> DammitJim: it is exactly the same the difference is that they have a wireless card
<roaksoax> u sould just disable wifi
<roaksoax> and that's it
<DammitJim> cool
<DammitJim> then I should be good to go
<DammitJim> thanks Ubuntu! :D
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-26
<shaneo> anyone here
<mhall119> yup
<maxolasersquad> Me too.
<TiMiDo> how is everyone,
<Gingerbear> fantastic
<balloons> gloriously wonderful
<TiMiDo> nice to read,
<TiMiDo> itnet7, dude, when are you going to come down to Miami,?
<TiMiDo> so we can meet up at Linux Cafe.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-27
<maxolasersquad> Does anyone here have any experience getting python3 to work with Apache2 on Ubuntu?
<maxolasersquad> Or even with nginx
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-01-21
<ShawnR> i think i'm gonna learn to speak spanish
<ShawnR> oops, wrong chan
<raub> Shouldn't the reverse zone entry (in named.conf.local) for 172.16.101.64/27 look something like zone "64-27.101.16.172.in-addr.arpa" IN { [...] }; ?  
<karottenkop12> hi
<karottenkop12> can someone help me?
<karottenkop12> :-(
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-01-25
<DammitJim> hi all
<itnet7> hey there DammitJim 
<DammitJim> itnet7, is it true you are skinny as a pen?
<itnet7> ROFL
<itnet7> Yeah, getting there ;-)
<DammitJim> good for you, man!
<itnet7> been eating better, and doing crossfit!
<itnet7> ;_0
<itnet7> oops
<itnet7> ;-) I meant!
<DammitJim> LOL
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-01-23
<DammitJim> how do I properly delete older initrd.img-2.6.32-32-server files from the boot directory?
<DammitJim> (my boot directory is full)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-01-25
<bogfrog_> hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-19
<ahoneybun> mhall119, do I have rights to use Ubuntu colors and logos in Slides talking about Ubuntu?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> mhall119, cool thanks
<mhall119> np
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I'm making awesome business cards
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/jTGRUCA
<jose> Bryanstein: hey! will I be seeing you at scale this year?
 * ahoneybun cries a little inside cuz he can't go
<ahoneybun> KeithIMyers_, ping
<ahoneybun> mhall119, the app dev workshop doc needs to be  edit as the sdk has changed how it sets up the "App with simple UI" default
<ahoneybun> I can do it if you want
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ping dholbach tomorrow, those docs are his baby
<ahoneybun> ok I'll do that when I can. I'm just following them practicing for the class
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I'm sure he would love to have help keeping it up to date, I just don't want to go changing it without him knowing
<mhall119> plus dholbach is an awesome guy, if you haven't worked with him yet it'll be a treat
<ahoneybun> mhall119, yea I think I'll just update my copy for now and talk to him tomorrow about it
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I also wanted to talk to you about the event at Code Camp on Feb 7th
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-20
<ahoneybun> balloons, I'll being using your wonderful N7 for a event the next day as well, if that is ok with you
<ahoneybun> I'll send it back at you right after that if you wish
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-21
<balloons> ahoneybun, which event is that?
<ahoneybun> balloons, code camp at Nova www.fladotnet.com/codecamp
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-22
<ahoneybun> mhall119, is there any plans for more booths at some events going on in SF?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: not that I know of
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I was talking to a few people and there is a event in july and dec that have spots for community booths
<mhall119> ahoneybun: if you or someone else will man the booth, go for it
<mhall119> if you need money to get it, file a request
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I'll be glad to do it, just need the table cloth and sign , I can get the table
<mhall119> itnet7 might have our team banner, not sure if we have a table cloth or not
<ahoneybun> like at fossetcon
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I don't think you have to pay for a booth not sure I'll check with them later, I was just let you know 
<mhall119> the fossetcon tablecloth was from Canonical, we can get you one if we don't have a team one
<ahoneybun> mhall119, oh ok, that was one reason I was talking about it now as it takes time to ship and such
<ahoneybun> mhall119, also I'm *trying* to work on a running app 
<mhall119> ahoneybun: like an app to track your runs?
<ahoneybun> yea mhall119 
<ahoneybun> I did not see any in the store so I thought why not
<mhall119> that's going to be hard to do right now, there's no way to keep the app updated with gps or accelerometer data in the background
<ahoneybun> oh no
<ahoneybun> well I was having problems with the darn UI already lol
<ahoneybun>  damn it Idk what I did to xchat but I am missing my channel list on the left
<ahoneybun> now it on the bottom
<ahoneybun> mhall119, should I send a email to inet7 or did you already?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I just got a email from Ting about buying a GSM SIM from them
<mhall119> ahoneybun: they sponsor several podcasts, I've heard good things about them
<ahoneybun> yea I think it will on the T Mobile network
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun: what's Ting? is it good like T-Mobile?
<Nothing_Much> no unlimited data plans though
<Nothing_Much> so.. probably not
<Nothing_Much> oh well
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-23
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much, Ting uses Sprint as the moment but they plan to expand to GSM service as well
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun: oh darn, well so far from what I saw, it doesn't have unlimited data
<Nothing_Much> so.. yeah T-mobile for me
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much, yea no unlimited
<ahoneybun> I've been meaning to try tmobile
<ahoneybun> still on cricket as I did not have the money to pay the extra fees right now
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun: I think Boost mobile does some things good too
<Nothing_Much> cricket?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much, https://www.cricketwireless.com/
<Nothing_Much> I have NEVER heard of that cell phone carrier
<ahoneybun> yea they use AT&T
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I got my new business cards
<ahoneybun> also just got all the stuff I asked for and then some
<mhall119> ahoneybun: \o/
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I got the shirt and hat and notebook, basically the orange gift set
<ahoneybun> mhall119, http://i.imgur.com/jTGRUCA.png
<ahoneybun> jose, did you email michelle?
<jose> ahoneybun: about?
<ahoneybun> jose, well I got the orange gift set anyway
<ahoneybun> 1 at least
<jose> didn't you order 2?
<ahoneybun> i did not go though with the order
<ahoneybun> Paypal
<jose> ?
<jose> not sure what your question is about
<ahoneybun> I had money on Google Wallet
<ahoneybun> I dont remember adding those things to the request thats what I mean jose 
<jose> I did not ask for anything to be sent to you
<ahoneybun> jose, ok it was just weird that it came included
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-24
<ahoneybun> mhall119, KeithIMyers_ http://i.imgur.com/8ggfJyr.jpg
<ahoneybun> oh yea jose too http://i.imgur.com/8ggfJyr.jpg
<jose> oh, that is jam pack
<ahoneybun> oh really>
<ahoneybun> just for GJ then?
<ahoneybun> jose, do you know where the resources are for making Ubuntu style powerpoints?
<jose> nope, I make libreoffice impress presentations
<jose> or Prezis
<jose> :P
<jose> nah, I don't think there are resources. Just follow the design guidelines
<ahoneybun> yea LibreOffice of course
<ahoneybun> I want to use those cool dot designs in a presentation about ubuntu at a local computer event
<jose> no idea
<ahoneybun> darn
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to copy it and make it in GIMP
<Nothing_Much> I think Prezi uses Flash player
<Nothing_Much> That piece of garbage needs to die
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-25
<ahoneybun> has anyone done a double global jam?
<ahoneybun> like looking for bugs and writing docs?
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun: I don't know how to find bugs in code
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-01-25
<balloons> Yes it's odd
<Garheade> ahoneybun: who you calling a git?
<Garheade> "Just do it"
<Garheade> -Nike
<DammitJim> when setting up a server, does one need to change the hosts file from 127.0.0.1 to the actual static IP address?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-01-29
<pizz4clawz> hi everyone
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-23
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Sorry Keith, I leave at 0800 usually
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ah, I am never hear that early. Was going to offer you some of those spinners. I need to print more though
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://twitter.com/KeithIMyers/status/823628534577041410
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Haha … They used a generic message.  It was more than 15 chars and they said WTF is going to use that many?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Points to myself
<floridagram> * AdamOutler knows
<floridagram> <KMyers> Normally 15 chars is a strong password but it would have been a step down to what I was using prior
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://twitter.com/Google/status/823613069007929350
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> PSA: https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=gE8_y9SsNPQ
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Thats just evil... I need to listen to Rick Astley for the next few hours to get that out of my head
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> we're almost at 500 bucks for the walk!
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Yup 😉
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @AdamOutler https://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Charging-Receiver-Nillkin-Charger/dp/B01M11UT3V/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1485206997&sr=8-15&keywords=type+c
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> any good?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Note: it will partly cover the fingerprint sensor of Google Pixel
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> No
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Also, only 1A charging max
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well I don't have the Pixel
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The 1A is enough for me
<floridagram> <KMyers> 1A may not be enough to be honest.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  any relation? https://plus.google.com/+NathanMyers
<floridagram> <KMyers> No, but I am aware of this person. Was very vocal in the Google Glass community a long time ago. He did not have the means to buy Glass (money and the fact that he lives in a different country). He made his own Google Glass replica (FLASS) out of a Raspberry Pi. He eventually announced that he was transitioning from Male to Female
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Interesting person.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Google+ post by Lokifish Marz … https://plus.google.com/+LokifishMarz/posts/2Jr59CP3J7s
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Lokifish is leaving
<floridagram> <KMyers> WTF did I miss
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Dunno
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-24
<floridagram> <KMyers> Why do they even bother sending these
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Aaron has a motorcycle?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram> <Abrerr> @KMyers to waste e-trees
<floridagram> <Abrerr> We have any other riders?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Abrerr, @RazPi is one as well
<floridagram> <KMyers> Does anyone here collect motorcycle stuff by any chance?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Aside from the usual gear, nah
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have a set of old motorcycle cards that need a new owner
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Whoa, what's on em? Bike, year and model?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Old school race bikes? Mx?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Og kawi h2? :)
<floridagram> <KMyers> Um one sec
<floridagram> <KMyers> There are a lot @Abrerr
<maxolasersquad> Can anyone with Minecraft installed try to connect to my server at baucum.me?
<floridagram> <KMyers> No Minecraft here
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Dang, that's awesome
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Maxolasersquad give me the IP and I'll try when I get home from work later
<floridagram> <KMyers> @all. I have several shell fuel rewards promo codes for 25 cents per gallon off of gas. Who wants one?
<floridagram> <KMyers> You need to setup a shell rewards card if you don't have one https://www.fuelrewards.com/fuelrewards/welcome.html?RefId=471fc9751d89479d9ee80681a4bbaba9
<floridagram> <KMyers> Once you do. Let me know and I will shoot you over a promo code. I have 5 total codes to give away.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze / @ahoneybun - you both have 2 codes. One to use and one to give away. They don't stack this time
<maxolasersquad> Just confirmed the Minecraft server is working.
<maxolasersquad> baucum.me if anyone wants to play.
<floridagram> <KMyers> So... I was contacted by Elizabeth to let me know that I won a prize from Xubuntu
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> A prize?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Indeed
<floridagram> <KMyers> Will let you know more as soon as I read the email
<floridagram> <KMyers> Busy day
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Ok
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers still have some space for a nextcloud setup?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yup
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Could I get some?
<floridagram> <KMyers> You could. I need a domain name tonnes. It can be a sub domain
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> .XYZ?
<floridagram> <KMyers> It can be anything as long as you can create a DNS record to my IP address
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm going to have to do this in person then, also need help cleaning spam up on the site
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-25
<floridagram> <RazPi> If anyone has good medical connections or knowledge on insurance to do surgery at a good hospital talk to me.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Umm
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> You OK @RazPi
<floridagram> <RazPi> Emotionally no.
<floridagram> <KMyers> What's wrong ?
<floridagram> <RazPi> I am very not ok.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I do know someone who knows a lot about insurance and medical
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi - can you provide some more info?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi - can you answer my PM
<floridagram> <RazPi> I do t know how much I can tell yet
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Raz, you're really worrying us
<floridagram> <RazPi> Family. Cancer.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Wow. That can be rough fortunately there are a lot of treatment options available and a lot of great hospitals in South Florida that specialize in certain forms of cancer.
<floridagram> <RazPi> Yes I need to find more information and figure out how to get the best possible treatment for them and afford it
<floridagram> <KMyers> The best treatment is the most important thing, the cost is not something that should be considered in most cases
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers how do I remove a birthday from my calendar?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Did you get the Obama care?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The whole point of insurance is that you are supposed to keep it when you're well and it pays for when you are sick.  This is why Obama care isn't insurance.  It is free shit that comes from magical trees.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i actually did have insurance that was subsidzed by it, it saved me a ton on my meds and helped when i was sick
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> so, you're right, it's not insurance, it's a program
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> a program that has helped out millions of americans to actually be able to get care when they need it
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> and it wasn't free
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nothing is free however the American Healthcare System in general is significantly overpriced. I am not in favor of Universal Healthcare (that is another mess that can bankrupt a country and lead to substandard care). I do feel that both insurance and treatment need to be affordable.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> although the emails from the marketplace are annoying
<floridagram> <KMyers> I saw a bill from my Step Father who had to go to the hospital. He was charged $25 PER PILL of an over the counter medication, $15 for 2 cotton swaps and $18 for cotton gause. Granted these costs were paid by the insurance, I still feel they were insane
<floridagram> <KMyers> He was charged over $80 for less then $2.00 of supplies that I could have gotten from Walgreens
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am not trying to be cheap, I will gladly pay for a service/product that is priced appropriately but come on...
<floridagram> <KMyers> BTW, the Over the Counter Pills they charged $25 per pill for was baby asprin
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> don't forget the epipen scandal
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yeh. I understand that part of the epipen was for the convenience as you can get injectable epinephrine for a few bucks at a pharmacy (with a prescription). The price they moved it to was beyond insane
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> what was it? like 500 a dose?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am normally against price regulation - a business should be able to charge whatever they want for a product or service however in the case of the epipen it is different as the product was developed with funds that came directly from taxpayer funds
<floridagram> <KMyers> 500 for 2 epipens. Each has a few doses depending on the amount needed.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> WTF?  I'm on LTE
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I don't understand.  With Ki4a, I get 150mbps.  Without, just 20mbps
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers , can you reproduce this?
<floridagram> <KMyers> It could be some sort of Traffic Shaping.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am a bit busy on the phone but I have seen similar results in the past (not to that extent)
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It's odd because my download should be my homes upload and the upload should be my homes download
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> For some reason my upload and download are way higher than on LTE and I'm supposed to see 150down, 15 up at home, which should limit me to 15 down here.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> And there is no logical reason I should have anything faster than this.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://wsvn.com/entertainment/mary-tyler-moore-dies-at-80/
<floridagram> <KMyers> Oh great.. Someone go bubble wrap Betty White ASAP
<maxolasersquad> I setup RetroPie on my Raspberry Pi in my living room last night. It's really awesome.
<maxolasersquad> I need to get more controllers.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> 2-years later, the Army calls me to ask questions about a temperature monitoring system I used to admin.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Tell them there is no need. (Data Center) Climate Change is not a thing
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> unfortuantely, it ran out of storage and is no longer monitoring.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It was for military medical refrigerators
<floridagram> <KMyers> No Need : Tell them there is no need. (Medical Refrigerator) Climate Change is not a thing
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Lol.  But seriously, medical refrigerator temps must be precisely maintained.  The drugs must be considered bad if out of temperature for a certain period of time.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I know, just messing with you
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-26
<floridagram> <KMyers> Check out "realMyst" … https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noodlecake.realmyst
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> 1 rating, 1 star
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is legit. I just installed it and it works
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-change-the-wake-word-on-your-amazon-echo-to-computer/?linkId=33728520
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Gr1xxlZbWY
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-27
<floridagram5> <SivaMachina> http://wsvn.com/news/us-world/can-you-hear-me-dont-answer-that-question-on-the-phone/
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Fear mongering
<floridagram5> <SivaMachina> I just skimmed through it
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> I haven't gone for several months.  Anyone care to join me?
<floridagram5> <govatent> I'll be there
<floridagram5> <govatent> I go to all the hack Miami meetings.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> And no Ubuntu Hours
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> How funny
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-28
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Check out Boss Rush by Do a Barrel Roll! … https://play.google.com/music/m/Bdhcfueyifohkf5qmmjfcpvvxde?t=Boss_Rush_-_Do_a_Barrel_Roll
<floridagram5> <KMyers> This album is amazing!
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers Ransomware simulator https://www.knowbe4.com/press/knowbe4-launches-industrys-first-ransomware-simulator
<floridagram> <KMyers> Will relay that to a few people
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Anything going on today/tonight?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I know someone selling a 500 GB Samsung 850 EVO for $180. Anyone looking for a new SSD. It is unopened
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Damn, really tempting
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=bSioHCRN2IM
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That video should be enough to make you reconsider Samsung
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have the EVO 840 in my laptop and have not had issues with it
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That video is rediculous though..
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Especially when the chick is handed the SSD, then when she picks up the screw driver
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> "Uh... What?"
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> But, seriously, if your friend could drop the price to $100, I might jump on it
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I think that may be asking too much though
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> That's msata, though
<floridagram> <KMyers> I'll ask
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Okay
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-29
<floridagram> <KMyers> Weekend project almost finished
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> dude, that's beautiful.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Looks really nice.
<floridagram> <KMyers> And the other project is done
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Looks nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent has some explaining to do...
<floridagram> <govatent> I wish I had a sad emotioncon
<floridagram> <KMyers> 😂
<floridagram> <KMyers> 7.0.1 should be out soon
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm doubt it
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is being soak tested in a public beta so it means the update is imminent
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> How imminent?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I was showing that I got the Dec 1st security update
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, That is still more current than most
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well it was on September so better now then before
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> just got Explolding Kittens on the Play Store
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> so it's in the family library now
<floridagram> <KMyers> And he is doing backflips after seeing the Apple Pencil
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Ordered sushi?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yes
<floridagram> <KMyers> I meant to print 4x bolts. Instead I printed one bolt sized up by 4x
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> UberEats?
<floridagram> <KMyers> This is what one of my bolts looks like in Donald Trump's hand
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-01-25
<maxolasersquad> Anybody here have experience using drawing tablets with Linux?
<maxolasersquad> One of my kid's friends brought over a wacom tablet, and it worked out of the box.
<maxolasersquad> Curious if anyone had any other experiences.
<maxolasersquad> I'm getting one for my daughter for her birthday.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-01-26
<maxolasersquad> Mycronft Mark II kickstarter is open.
<maxolasersquad> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aiforeveryone/mycroft-mark-ii-the-open-voice-assistant?ref=390850&token=acb30e8f
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-21
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers so thin crust little Caesars is a minor upgrade in the overall pizza
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Extra most bestest still has ultimate topping win, but when crust matters the thin crust does well
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Reminder, the blood moon is tonight
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ah, yes.  That special time when we must bring the finest goat and hail Satan.  Are we sticking to animals this time only?  Where shall we meet for the ritual?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Speaking of meeting, anyone up to meeting up next weekend at a Pizza Place that makes amazing build your own personal pizzas in the next week?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I am!
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm going to disney next weekend
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hell freezes over as Windows Core OS to include Open Source components - MSPoweruser … https://mspoweruser.com/hell-freezes-over-as-windows-core-os-to-include-open-source-components/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have been predicting this for some time
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I believe that was me who first predicted it.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> when i first heard about that, i thought "hm... core... everything they names core has been open source... windows? nah"
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i was apparently wrong
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> And they will make the kernel Linux next so they don't need to maintain it and get compatibility with all Chromebooks and mobiles
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Windows apps will become a Linux library, but they will hold onto it as an OS for a very long time.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, No. I am sure they will eventually open source the NT Kernel
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am streaming the 2019 Lunar Eclipse from my front yard in North Miami Beach,Florida. Fortunately the clouds have cleared up. If you want to watch, here is the link. … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT200wL6ub8
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Brace yourself for pictures of blurry dots on social media
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> KC lost 😭😭😢
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> So now that it's almost over, the sky is finally clear
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://external-preview.redd.it/Quuk4DMqPuTaY61ERmWSwsmrZcvXozv8ttN8k_dbAxI.png?width=640&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=126c8ca9793c7d7418d3df297453feb8f4b4b4b7
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent new official Kubuntu subredit: https://www.reddit.com/r/KubuntuOfficial/about/moderators/
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Nice!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Although I went back to pop os 18.04
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> :(
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> there was the Kubuntu one but we aren't in control of that one.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-22
<floridagram-bot> spikey00 was added by: spikey00
<floridagram-bot> <spikey00> Hi all. Ubuntu lover here in florida
<maxolasersquad> Hey spikey00
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hi
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Morning
<floridagram-bot> spikey00 was removed by: spikey00
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hm, I guess he did not like mornings
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I cant say I blame him
<maxolasersquad> 😊
<maxolasersquad> Is anyone else bothered with how emojis break monospaced fonts?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://thehackernews.com/2019/01/linux-apt-http-hacking.html
<maxolasersquad> I didn't realize apt isn't using https. I wonder what their reasoning for this is.
<maxolasersquad> Their repos don't have https support at all.
<maxolasersquad> archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com do not respond to https queries.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-24
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's time to do the nerd ritual
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/01/google-planning-changes-to-chrome-that-could-break-ad-blockers/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Yes. I am in favor of this as it exponentially increases security as some ad blockers have used their privileges to spy on users. These plugins essentially have full access to view anything that you see on a web page which can include emails, banking info, and more. Most of the ad blockers are legit but nothing prevents them from sending the contents of the pages to a remote server
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Except it will also block possibly the best adblocker
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Ublock Origin
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's so.. clicky
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ;_; and nee
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> New
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://i.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/006/077/so_good.png
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, I don't use ad blockers personally as ads are important for many web sites to be able to operate. With that said, there are several websites that employ overly annoying ads - I just choose not to use those websites
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I unblock on websites that don't abuse the ads
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Intel debuts Nauta for distributed deep learning with Kubernetes | VentureBeat … https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/23/intel-debuts-nauta-for-distributed-deep-learning-with-kubernetes/
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> free game … https://www.gog.com/game/distraint_deluxe_edition
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hey All. I am going to schedule a meeting with at Mod Pizza in Pembroke Pines on Saturday. I know @Ivoriesablaze is not going to make it but I hope others can
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Yeah, I'll be sooo sad to be where I'm going instead of there...
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.meetup.com/ubuntufl/events/258357481/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers you have the Twitter account to promote it right?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes. Will post it there after my next meeting
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Cool.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I want to go
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, If you get on the road tonight, you may make it in time
<floridagram-bot> <mhall119> @KMyers, That better be some damn good pizza
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @mhall119, It is
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Yea I like mod pizza
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://www.doctorofcredit.com/papa-murphys-any-large-pizza-for-free-when-you-text-freepizza-to-90421/
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hey... my blog was featured on XDA - https://www.xda-developers.com/chrome-os-73-instant-tethering-non-pixel-smartphones/
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Nice!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Instant view is amazing on mobile btw
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, I know
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Your blog is practically the article
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Yup, they did some minimal re-wording.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You can now connect to your phone as if it were a wireless network. You do not need to manually enable tethering each time you wish to tether so feel free to leave your phone in your pocket or connected to a USB Battery Pack. You will even see your phone’s battery level under the wireless networking menu.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> vs
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Once connected you’ll be able to see your phone’s battery level in the networking section in your Chrome OS notification panel so you can get an idea of how long your Internet connection will last before you have to connect your phone to a charger.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> At least they linked back to me, which is more than I can say for others
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, I was thinking the same thing, at least they linked to your blog lol
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Atleast they're hosting the images in their article
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, I dont mind if they use my images hosted on my server. Trust me, my setup is over-engineered
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have seen countless sites blatantly copy everything without giving credit, even using my images hosted on their hosting
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That annoys me more
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ew
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, The worst ones are the sites that blur out my name on the photo or the profile photo that shows up in the Chrome OS menu. I dont watermark my photos but that is still a dick move
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> AT&T Just activated tethering for free on my plan.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Its about time as T-Mobile has had it for years
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> wow a plug right up on the top @KMyers awesome!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Very happy with freebsd so far, it gives me the prebuilt packages I'm used to from debian, and the ports tree for compiling that I'm used to from Slack
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *Slackware
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> zfs is really frickin' neat too, I get snapshots
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> downside, ports tree relies on the community, and I wouldn't be able to update packages from source in a zombie apocalypse like I could with slack
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> How is ZFS? I've considered that and btrfs -- but sounds like a lot of storage overhead to hold onto snapshots
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So really cool thing about zfs, it lumps all your free storage into a "zpool" which you then can pull from into any zfs filesystem mount
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> You don't actually need to allocate all your storage ahead of time
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Abrerr
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> that gets even better when you realize that zfs can be used on a single disk, or in raid configuration
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> "Storage pools: “virtualized storage” makes administrative tasks and scaling far easier. To expand storage capacity, all you need to do is add new disks (hard disks, flash memory, and whatever may come along in the future) to a zpool."
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> How is recovery if userland breaks?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> If OS becomes toast and you load up a live cd or transfer the disk(s) to another chassis, it can just mount up as normal? Even if spanned across multiple disks? It retains is logical structure/zpool?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hm good question, I'm not that far along yet. I do know that it runs checksums and self-healing are a thing.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> "In addition, ZFS provides for self-healing data. ZFS supports storage pools with varying levels of data redundancy. When a bad data block is detected, ZFS fetches the correct data from another redundant copy and repairs the bad data, replacing it with the correct data."
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and then there's also provisions to replace disks and/or take them offline
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm sure the tools exist, I just need to pick them up or read up on em
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> This article might be useful to you https://blogs.oracle.com/zfs/zfs-data-and-pool-recovery
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> But because the featureset sounds so fancy with retention and flexibility, I worried that on a single disk of 1TB, maybe only 500 would be usable. I'm exaggerating the number, but you get the idea
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think there a cost but I believe it's not at 50% for a single disk
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Not that I wouldn't mind trading storage capacity for peace of mind
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I doubt it's 50%, I was just throwing a random cost out there
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm actually wondering if it would be better to use multiple 250gb ssd's given the hardware had enough ports for it
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Sounds like a fun lab for a weekend
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> span ZFS across ~3 disks
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> then transfer them to a new chassis/vm
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> xD let me know what you come up with
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> This weekend is all data in Py/R and RE2 (hopefully launches tonight)
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> lol
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> And probably some work stuff
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I've been having trouble focusing but I'm working towards getting my website up
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Then I have some tcp projects in Python I want to create
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Using multiple jails to secure the various services and softwares installed (wikimedia, postgresql, wordpress, etc.)
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> python networking?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> yeshh
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Because basically --
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I hate when the GF asks me to send her something
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> and there's no easy way to xfer a file quickly
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> (I mean their prly is, I just haven't looked hard enough)
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> it should be damn cake to launch an app, have them discover, and send data.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> and fix so many headaches
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Mayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyybe I should just owncloud/nextcloud
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> but I don't feel like caring about another box in the house.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> guess there's always the Digital Ocean VPS
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> idk
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> lol
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> stream of consciousness - I apologize
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> no worries
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Use sneakernet!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, It's 2019 dangit!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Lol I work on 3 isolated networks @ work
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Sneakernet is life :\
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I wonder if you can rsync to a usb drive
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think you can
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm sure
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I wish certain vendors on certain software projects at certain workplaces would just use rsync with dedup
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> but rly tho - just python tkinter gui to select a file, feed it through a tcp session, saved on the other side
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> baby stuff
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> And when I started seriously considering GUI applications for python
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I originally tested with QT
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> but found pysimplegui, which is craaaaaazzzy convenient
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I mean it's prly not the prettiest thing ever
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> But for homegrown work tools
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> infodump - https://pypi.org/project/PySimpleGUI/
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> get'r done = tk/pysimplegui
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> More professional = qt
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> actually ... 'PySimpleGUI source code can run either on Qt, tkinter, WxPython by changing only the import statement'
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I thought it was wx only for some reason. I'm derp
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> http://www.mslinux.org/
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> "...that comes from a horse!"
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler and @RazPi - Going to make it down for Pizza?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.meetup.com/ubuntufl/events/258357481/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'll try! What time?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, 11:30, you are free to come down any time if you want to crash at my place and ride together
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ooh ok, I might take you up on that then!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am working from home tomorrow so I an free anytime
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I have to help move some stuff tomorrow so might be later in the night
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-25
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I am free to go, I just need a ride.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I don't mind picking you up
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> ok, Saturday right?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yup
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> wait, 11:30pm or am?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> oh I read right as night
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> my bad
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi , @KMyers : If I'm feeling lazy but want to print lots of stuff to the screen in a personal project -- Am I a terrible person for writing a function called: "p()" to avoid typing out "print()" each time?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Stuck with work stuff - so can't make the meeting :\
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @Abrerr, Don't answer - this is terrible
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> free game … https://www.humblebundle.com/store/deponia-the-complete-journey?partner=AlaraShade
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Abrerr If its an interpreter its a-okay!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> If its in a file that will be read later a raptor will come eat you
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://xkcd.com/292/
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Ok two things..
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> 1. That's great @RazPi  lol
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> 2. When you click the image, you can zoom it with Ctrl+mouse wheel. nicee
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ooh neat!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I wanted to see the raptor a bit more
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers, Where is it?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just noticed 255 is in the address heh
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Call out sick
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> For those of you going, please RSVP so I can grab the table
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.meetup.com/ubuntufl/events/258357481/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Need to know how many to seat
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> My sister-in-law is in town.  Not sure if I can convince her and my wife to go.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> There will be pizza and non-pizza options
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Nerd
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Takes one to know one
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> No u
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I am rubber and you are glue
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I see someone is turning 6 next month
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Is that your age or your shoe size @KMyers ?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, I'm on call and can't be farther than on so much time away. The other guy I rotate with was hospitalized, so I'm holding down fort for as long as needed :/
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> But a beer and lug night sounds top notch
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I will try to plan something closer to you in the next few weeks. There was that really good coffee shop in Central Florida that we did a release party at that was close to lake-land. I cannot remember the name but maybe @mhall119 does
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Just a FYI - There may be a small giveaway at the event. It will be cool and run Linux
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The event tomorrow specifically
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Aw
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Loofa holder?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nope, I assure you it will be cool. Want to keep it a surprise. I will go as far as saying that it is a Linux powered embedded device. It is not a raspberry pi, banana pi, etc
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, It is however useful for penetration testing
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, Oh gosh, Linux powered thermometers? :/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Not oral
<maxolasersquad> After spending a couple years using Seafile for file syncing, I'm back to Nextcloud. Seafile has superior file syncing capabilities, especially around performance, but the plugins for Nextcloud tip the scales in their favor.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, Yes. It is the plugins that really make NextCloud the best option
<maxolasersquad> I'm now using it to sync my bookmarks across devices and multiple browsers (Firefox and Chrome on different machines), as well as stream music over Ampache, and read everything in my RSS feeds.
<maxolasersquad> All the data is mine and not available to anyone else.
<maxolasersquad> I'd like to use it for Contact and Calendar, but the integration between the two isn't very good yet. For example, from my mobile phone I can't create an event and then invite my family with the same simplicity as I can through Google's equivalent products.
<floridagram-bot> <mhall119> @KMyers, That one was in North Florida, near Daytona, not anywhere close to me
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @mhall119, Do you remember what it was called?
<floridagram-bot> <mhall119> Boston Coffee or something like that
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That sounds familiar
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-26
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Giveaways? I'm there
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> A dually rsvo I do plan to be there
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *rsvp
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sweet
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I assure you that it will be a nice thing
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Will there be flappy bird involved?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Not sure
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am a bad person - https://usnews.today/2019/01/26/9-types-of-layoff-calls-that-only-former-buzzfeed-employees-would-understand/?preview=true&_thumbnail_id=138
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> wow XD
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina - can you be ready around 10:45?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I can
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Same address?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Yip
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> yup*
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I'm bringing Benjamin, my wife and her sister.  None of them are really technical, but you know Benjamin
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> All are welcome
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Something you want to tell us about that secret service ad on usnews.today?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I never saw that elsewhere
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> If I told you I would have to kill you
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> First freebsd bummer
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I let the laptop either lose power while suspended or just lose power and cut out without warning, so etch-a-sketching it and asking on the forums what I can do to prevent that again
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Maybe I need to enable copy-on-write so that power interruptions don't destroy previous data
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> But I thought it was already installed
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Wow. That is not a good thing to see when that happens
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *flagged
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> yeah
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm going to chalk it up to my inexperience though and brave zfs again though
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm trying to get comfortable enough with the system on the x220 that I can eventually use it with peace of mind on that hp spectre I have my eye on
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It still feels like magic no matter which system I'm on that when I do a console based install and then pull in xorg
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> voila graphics
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I get a funny kick out of that- and seeing twm =P
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Not sure about that bootloader @RazPi but you could try an Ubuntu recovery disk and run boot-repair
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm not good with Unix.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://twitter.com/ubuntufl/status/1089175250976366592
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> perfect for those times when you need to bring your own network.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Actually it is more than that. You can run an OpenVPN client on it to automatically encrypt the traffic of anything that connects to it (wireless or wired via the USB port)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It can also act as a bridge for when hotels charge a per-device fee for WiFi
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> hehe
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It can also be used for evil by creating a backdoor. You join it to a companies open Wifi, join it to a VPN tunnel and plug it into something. It will create a secondary NIC on the device and you can see how it goes from there
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nothing to install or configure on the host machine as the Micro Router has its own web UI to allow you to set the configuration beforehand
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is the size of a large USB flash drive
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina - are you awake?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I am
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Ok, I am just getting dressed
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I may need to call and wake @RazPi up as he did not respond to my message and may have slept in
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @KMyers, ready when you are.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Damn
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> My website got slammed over the past few days
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Was it an attack?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I normally get between 100 and 150 unique visitors a day
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, No, all legit. I had a post on my blog that was cross-posted on XDA-Developers, AndroidPolice and several other sites
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Ah
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, Specifically this - https://kmyers.me/blog/chromeos/chromeos-73-0-3669-0-brings-instant-tethering-to-non-pixel-phones/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> XDA mostly plagiarized it - https://www.xda-developers.com/chrome-os-73-instant-tethering-non-pixel-smartphones/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And a few other sites completely plagiarized it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No answer at Judd, hopefully he is awake and getting ready
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> Morning
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> Was at chiro
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> Going to come a bit late
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sweet, I may be a few minutes late as well
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> My gas tank was low
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Heading down I passed out :(
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Omw.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> (Location, lon: -80.108819, lat: 26.667902)
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I guess I'll see you guys after food @_@
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Heading down
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> In parking lot
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @AdamOutler, Grab a table, we should be there in about 10 minutes
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hey @Ivoriesablaze , @ghbd0wn is filling us in on your next round of torment
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ... oy
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It was fun hanging out again.  It's been too long. We should do that more often.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Who won?
<floridagram-bot> Luke Van Dervoort was added by: Luke Van Dervoort
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hi
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @AdamOutler, Gadi did
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=403634
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> YAy!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Does it reproduce every time?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Well it seems it's not an issue with external monitors because I just did it without one.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ....
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> PAST PRESENT FUTURE IS LIKE 4MI AWAY
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm suddenly reinvigorated.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> At least I'm lying to myself that I am.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> You're most likely still to tired
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yeah
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> But it's so close..
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ok still to tired damn.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ghbd0wn - do you have a Twitter?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @RazPi  Did you make it to @KMyers place ok?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> He did
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> good
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> $#@(%URd
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I paid 2.27
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> That's just regular price
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1dWbiXnz_s
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-27
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://preview.redd.it/icwcdgvuluc21.png?utm_source=reddit-android&auto=webp&s=b3bd6d7ed35f48ba13da27491520599223015267
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Android Auto?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Huh?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> The link says that.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No. Those are 2 variables. One says it was shared from the Android version of Reddit
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The auto part says that it is in a webp format
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Google Chromecast – Walmart Inventory Checker – BrickSeek … https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/?sku=46708712
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> ChromeCasts are ringing up for 9.00 at Walmart
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> cool.  you can just @gif and start searching for gif
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Keith just found his new favorite store
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> But I may have more printers than they do
